# Öffenlicher Bereich > AllerWelts News / Smalltalk >  Khon Kaen

## Samuianer

rekordverdaechtig erscheint die Meldung aus Khon Kaen!

Ist das Blaudach erstmal erstellt und eingerichtet, der Pool fertig, die Familie versorgt, wozu dann noch Ehe?

Auf zur naechsten wandelnden ATM!   :: 

Da bin ich sehr optimistisch!

----------

Bitte um mehr Details........wen hat es diesmal erwischt?

----------


## Samuianer

Hauptsaechlich Farangs! 

Und wie du an der hohen Zahl erkennen kannst nicht nur EINEN!!!!!!!!!!

Also 'ran an die knackigen Isaanerinnen!  :: 

Link:

----------

> Hauptsaechlich Farangs! 
> 
> Und wie du an der hohen Zahl erkennen kannst nicht nur EINEN!!!!!!!!!!


wo bleibt denn die hohe Zahl in Zahlen werter Samuianer? Und, da ich selbst gut 3 Jahre in KKhon Kaen gewohnt habe, darf ich Dir aus eigener Anschauung und Erfahrung berichten, dass die Zahl der Blaudachhäuser in dieser Stadt verschwindend gering ist.

Walter

----------

Danke für den nachgereichten Link, Samuianer. Hatte vorher so gar keine Ahnung was, wie ,wo......

----------

Die Ladies kommen immer mehr (und wohl auch schneller) auf den Trichter, dass ihnen bei einer offiziellen Scheidung *legal* der Großteil des "gemeinsamen" Bestitzes gehören wird.
Der gemeine Farang geht den meisten sowieso auf den Sack und wenn dann die Besitzverhältnisse durch Gerichtsbeschluss geklärt wird, warum sollte man da noch warten?
Ich beobachte da den Trend, dass die Zeiten bis die Panraya Thai die Reißleine zieht, immer kürzer werden.
Gerade, wenn die Langnase so blöd ist, schon im ersten halben Jahr ein Haus in Thailand zu bauen, braucht er sich nicht zu wundern, wenn die Ehe schon nach spätestens 1 Jahr vor dem Scheidungsrichter steht.

----------


## Samuianer

> Die Ladies kommen immer mehr (und wohl auch schneller) auf den Trichter, dass ihnen bei einer offiziellen Scheidung *legal* der Großteil des "gemeinsamen" Bestitzes gehören wird.


Mindestens 50% egal was!
Wehe dem der sich ohne ein Zugewinngemeinschaftvertrag auf eine Ehe einlaesst - egal welcher Nationalitaet!

Einer DER Gruende weshalb ich die Eheschliessung gaenzlich in Frage stelle!





> Der gemeine Farang geht den meisten sowieso auf den Sack und wenn dann die Besitzverhältnisse durch Gerichtsbeschluss geklärt wird, warum sollte man da noch warten?


Das Freier-Syndrom oder schoener das "Mia-Noi-Syndrom"!

Bei mir laeufts mittlerweile voellig ungeschminkt als das "Ich, ich, ich, ich, ich Hyper-Mega-Ego", mit einer weithin unbekannten, kriminellen menschenverachtenden Energie!




> Ich beobachte da den Trend, dass die Zeiten bis die Panraya Thai die Reißleine zieht, immer kürzer werden.
> Gerade, wenn die Langnase so blöd ist, schon im ersten halben Jahr ein Haus in Thailand zu bauen, braucht er sich nicht zu wundern, wenn die Ehe schon nach spätestens 1 Jahr vor dem Scheidungsrichter steht.


na klar, waer'n se auch schoen bloed, geht doch wichtige, knappe Zeit verloren, um neuerlich auf Grosswildjagd zu gehen!

----------


## odd

Man sollte nicht alles so pauschalisieren. Bei mir gabs auch kein Blaudach, es war naemlich Lindgruen.

Ausserdem soll es doch Liebesehen geben. Aber die Prozentzahl bewegt sich eher unter 30% (meine grobe Schaetzung)  ::

----------


## Samuianer

edit - scheiss soft ware tckert mal wieder nicht so recht..

----------


## Samuianer

Ja klar, mal ganz unverbluemt: die "Liebe" zum stetigen Geldfluss, der materiellen Absicherung, Sanierung der Familie und dem Versorgtsein!  :: 

Da ist der Farang ja erstmal das kleinere Uebel, der lacht sogar den "Bruder" an und gruesst ihn ganz freundlich, weil er nicht ahnt das es garnicht der "Bruder", sondern der tatsaechliche Mann ist und zu dem haelt Sie nunmal!

Ja, die halten zu ihrer Familie! Erzaehlt der ahnungslose Farang gutglaeubig seinen Mit"gefangenen" Abends in der Dorfkneipe, "ihrem Pub".


Nimms mal mit dem "Blaudach" nicht so genau! Ist hypothetisch zu sehen und steht in jedem Fall fuer "Farang-gesponsert"!

----------


## Samuianer

Wie mir der Tage zu Ohren gekommen ist hat es wieder einen erwischt!

Ein gut bekannter Farang aus der Samui Szene hat es erwischt - 40 Millionen geschaetzer Wert... eines ueber 1 1/2 Jahrzehnte aufgebauten Geschaefts - aus Ende und vorbei!

Frau die vorher nichts hatte, setzte nach Jahren des wirtschaftlichen Erfolges den Farang, trotz gemeinsamer Kinder, "vor die Tuer". 

Er wird wohl sein Recht einklagen muessen.........   ::

----------

> Na ja, wenn die Krabi-Region nur 30% weniger Scheidungsquoten als Khon Kaen hat, sind das wohl noch immer genug.


Ironieknopf an:
Wenn Du bedenkst, dass in der Formel Eins wegen einer Sekunde weniger pro Runde ganze Boliden neu gebaut werden, 
sind doch -30% gar nicht so schlecht.

 ::

----------


## odd

@ Alex vor allem bringst Du eines gehoerig durcheinander.

@Monta, Samuianer und auch meine Wenigkeit haben nie von erheblichen Todesfaellen im Nordosten gesprochen.

Diese treten in der Regel mehr im Sueden auf. (Wollte nicht jemand eine Suedlaenderin ehelichen?  ::  )

Ausserdem wird niemand behaupten, dass bei einer Scheidung der Farang um die Ecke gebracht wird. Aber die Moeglichkeit besteht eher als in den westlichen Gegenden.

Muss ja nicht immer die Pistole sein. Thailands Strassenverkehr ist sehr gefaehrlich. Auch toedl. Hausunfaelle sollten hi und da sich ereignet haben. (Beim Kartoffelschaelen toedl. Verletzung erlitten o.ae.)

----------

> (Wollte nicht jemand eine Suedlaenderin ehelichen?  )


Meine ist Anders.   ::

----------


## Samuianer

> ....Thailands Strassenverkehr ist sehr gefaehrlich. Auch toedl. Hausunfaelle sollten hi und da sich ereignet haben. (Beim Kartoffelschaelen toedl. Verletzung erlitten o.ae.)



Jau, wie der Iraner, reichlich Geld, Traumvilla am Strand gebaut... kommt mit 3 schweren Messerstichverletzungen ins Krankenhaus - ist dort noch selbst hingefahren - damals gab es NUR das staatliche in Nathon - ist laut Polizeibericht an einem Zuckerschock verstorben!

Die Leute im Moo Ban wissen ALLE das es der Bruder der Frau war....der dem Mann die toedlichen Stiche zufuegte, nur die Polizei glaubt da nicht dran!

 ::

----------


## Robert

> Wie mir der Tage zu Ohren gekommen ist hat es wieder einen erwischt!


Der ist nicht zufällig Schweizer und hat in Nakhon Ratmalwo noch eine Filiale?

----------


## Samuianer

> Zitat von Samuianer
> 
> Wie mir der Tage zu Ohren gekommen ist hat es wieder einen erwischt!
> 
> 
> Der ist nicht zufällig Schweizer und hat in Nakhon Ratmalwo noch eine Filiale?


  ::  nee, Robert in dem Falle Englaender, abe spielt bei der Liste schon keine Rolle mehr- woher die Leutz sind die ueber den Loeffel barbiert werden!

Ist nur traurig das es immer wieder vorkommt und auch hervorragend klappt!

Wie in dem Fall, Kinder, lange Jahre verheiratet, Kinder in England auf internatsschulen, alle bestens versorgt und Baeng!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Well, krass, sie hatte damals einen Rai am Meer mit ein paar ganz popeligen Huetten drauf... dann kam er...und nach Allem durfte er wieder gehen....hat wenigstens seine Freiheit wieder!

Aber fast 20 Jahre seines Lebens investiert und wir werden ALLe nicht juenger! Nur steht er Heute noch schlechter da las damals!

----------


## big_cloud

passiert hier in D doch auch unter D/D Paaren, kann ich als Scheidungsleiche ein Lied von singen.Bei mir waren es 22 Jahre Ehe

----------


## Joseph

Odd fragt:
"Wollte nicht jemand eine Suedlaenderin ehelichen?"

Ja. möglicherweise ich...Ihr wollt mir das doch nicht ausreden, oder?

Joseph

----------


## Phyton

also wenn ich diesen thread so lese, dann bin ich froh, dass:

- ich eine deutsche frau ( keine walküre) geheiratet habe
- ein condo und kein haus in thailand gekauft habe
- ich in thailand keine geschäfte machen will
- z.z. nur urlaub in thailand mache, und später meine mickrige rente dort verprassen will

----------

> ...Wollte nicht jemand eine Suedlaenderin ehelichen?...


Ich hebe auch die Hand.
Na ja, aus Nakhon Si kommt sie aber nicht.
Also, Josef, bist nicht alleine.

----------

> - z.z. nur urlaub in thailand mache, und später *meine mickrige rente* dort verprassen will


Wenn dem so ist, könnte der Traum vielleicht platzen, da wohl nicht anzunehmen ist, dass die Anforderungen gesenkt werden......

----------

> also wenn ich diesen thread so lese, dann bin ich froh, dass:
> - ich eine deutsche frau ( keine walküre) geheiratet habe...


Ja ist denn so was hier im Forum überhaupt gestattet?

----------


## odd

Wow gleich 3 wollen eine Suedthailaenderin heiraten.

Nein Spass beiseite, im Vorfeld schon als gescheitert zu betrachten waere Unfug, nur wie gesagt sehe ich heute die Situation/Risiko mit anderen Augen.
Bei Phommel und Monta mache ich mir (noch) keine Sorgen. @Joseph habe ich in diesem Forum als nicht zu blauaeugig kennen gelernt und denke er wird seinen Weg gehen.

ABER

Die Thais sind hervorragende Schauspieler und koennen auch nach vielen vielen Jahren immer noch ein Theater vorspielen, wenn sie ein Ziel verfolgen. (siehe Beispiel von @Samuianer)

Ich bleibe meinem Motto treu. (MkkTmiH)

P.S. BC, sicherlich werden auch D/D Ehen geschieden, doch dabei geniesst der Mann neben seinen Pflichten auch noch *Rechte*.

----------

Norman, die Meinige ist halb Chinesin und ursprünglich aus BKK.
Sie hat schon selbst ein Haus + PKW (wenn auch kein silbergrauer BiEmDabbelju,wie Tommy hat).

----------


## odd

Herbert immer noch wach? Uebst Du schon fuer Silvester?

Mit Leuten aus Bangkok bin ich stets vorsichtig. Denn Bangkok besteht mindestens zu 50 % aus Zuagroasste und die sind aus dem noerdl. Teil.

----------


## Hua Hin

> Sie hat schon selbst ein Haus + PKW (wenn auch kein silbergrauer BiEmDabbelju,wie Tommy hat).


...aber doch hoffentlich nicht aus Zugewinngemeinschaften aus ihren Ehen?

----------

> ...aber doch hoffentlich nicht aus Zugewinngemeinschaften aus ihren Ehen?


Nö, Häusle hat die Mama spendiert, Auto selbst gekauft (sie selbst, nicht ich)
Sie war über 10 Jahre mit einem Thai verheiratet, hatte privat mit Langnasen vor mir nie zu tun.

----------


## Hua Hin

....na, dann bin ich doch wieder beruhigt.

----------

Alex, möchtest Du noch eine kleine Geschichte von der "Pistolenhand" lesen,
so zum besseren einschlafen?
Oder was über die Fähigkeiten der Thais bezüglich Giftmischerei?
 ::

----------


## Hua Hin

Giftmischerei kenn ich noch nicht, nur zu.
Irgendwelche Naturkräuter, wo nicht mehr nachweisbar sind?

Wer weiss, vielleicht brauche ich das selber noch mal.

----------

Nur mal soviel vorerst.
Die "Kunst" der Giftmischerei ist sehr verbreitet in Thailand und findet vielfältige Anwendung.
Nicht nur in Verbindung mit Langnasen.

----------

In der Regel kommen solche Dinge erst zum tragen wenn er partout nicht merkt oder merken will, wann es Zeit ist zu gehen.

----------


## Hua Hin

Wie sehen eigentlich die Chancen aus, wenn man die Sache umkehrt?
Ist dann der Farang von vornherein der potientielle Mörder?
Der Farang ist ja eh immer schuld.

Also das schreib ich jetzt nur aus Spass.  :cool:  h

----------


## odd

> Wie sehen eigentlich die Chancen aus, wenn man die Sache umkehrt?
> Ist dann der Farang von vornherein der potientielle Mörder?
> Der Farang ist ja eh immer schuld.
> 
> Also das schreib ich jetzt nur aus Spass.  h


Der ist gut. Faelle dass der Farang selbst Hand anlegt sind mir nicht gelaeufig.

Dass eine Frau aber durch Thaihand einem Unglueck zum Opfer fiel, ob mit oder ohne secondaere Mithilfe soll es auch geben.

Wobei folgendes Sprichwort trifft hier zu.

Es sticht die eine Kraehe der anderen kein Auge aus.

----------


## Samuianer

@phyton: Ist ja hier ein Forum der Thailandfreunde...google doch mal nach D./D. Scheidungsforen....  ::  da geht dir bestimmt ein Licht auf!

Habe da einen guten Freund...  ::

----------


## Phyton

@samuaner:
du sprichst in rätsel??

@phommel:
die kohle fürs "rentnevisa" liegt schon bereit, mit mickrig meinte ich auch eher die kaufkraft in de.

----------

> @samuaner:
> du sprichst in rätsel??


Manfred hat Dich wohl mit Alex verwechselt.

----------

> Mit Leuten aus Bangkok bin ich stets vorsichtig. Denn Bangkok besteht mindestens zu 50 % aus Zuagroasste und die sind aus dem noerdl. Teil.


Nichts zugereist hier, 100% aus Bangkok.

----------

